# Photo's of my PCD 4Aug2008



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

As always, all of you at PCD are very professional and provide a memorable moment.
This is my second PCD delivery of a M car. Enjoy my pix.









The slalom autox course.



























The swerving panic stops.









Taking an aventure through the BMW proving grounds.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Meet "Ayla"*

Here's my beauty!


















Low mileage. My 2005 M3 was also delivered with 2 miles on the odometer.





































Kind Regards,
Darren


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Really nice car, looks like you also had a great day on the track... nice and hot.:thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful M! Congrats!


----------



## Andrew M3/M5 (Dec 18, 2007)

congratulations will pickup the same color combo hopefully at the end of Oct Sep build date


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Thanks for the post and the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations! The car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a gorgeous ride. Congrats!


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.

I've already started adding my accessories to my M5. I've hardwired my V1 into the rear view mirror power wire, Installed my Laser Interceptors, and added the RPI intake scoops.

Darren


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Darren, that's a beautiful beast you have there. Congrats!


----------



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

that's a nice-looking car! i'm picking up my 335 there next week and can't wait. 

not to hijack this thread, but i see you're in Jax as well -- do you know a good place to get your windows tinted here?


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

pman81 said:


> that's a nice-looking car! i'm picking up my 335 there next week and can't wait.
> 
> not to hijack this thread, but i see you're in Jax as well -- do you know a good place to get your windows tinted here?


Hey pman81, don't forget to sign the Bimmerfest PCD sign-in book while you are there!


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

pman81 said:


> that's a nice-looking car! i'm picking up my 335 there next week and can't wait.
> 
> not to hijack this thread, but i see you're in Jax as well -- do you know a good place to get your windows tinted here?


Thanks,

Check out Tint Specialist on St. Johns Road near Atlantic Blvd.


----------

